# lo que vos querás



## mejillon

Hi

En una telenovela colombiana uno de los personajes dice "_podemos cambiar lo que vos querás_"

¿no está mal está frase? ¿no tendría que ser "_podemos cambiar lo que vos quieras"_? 

Tenía entendido que el _vos_ solo existía en los tiempos indicativo e imperativo

Gracias de antemano


----------



## lucas95

esta bien dicho de las dos formas creo 
http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/querer
pero normalmente se utiliza "quieras"


----------



## AramHan

Es lo mismo. La primera también se diría en Argentina, son modismos que cambian por país, pero las dos están bien.


----------



## javisil

No soy filólogo, pero esa forma de conjugar no se utiliza en español (de España).

Debería utilizarse "_podemos cambiar lo que usted quiera"._

_(Pero no vayais a enfadaros, argentinos, que os aprecio mucho)._


----------



## godelcah

javisil said:


> No soy filólogo, pero esa forma de conjugar no se utiliza en español (de España).
> 
> Debería utilizarse "_podemos cambiar lo que usted quiera"._
> 
> _(Pero no vayais a enfadaros, argentinos, que os aprecio mucho)._


 
totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## lucas95

Existe, no es muy usada (hasta donde sé en ningún lado es muy utilizada) aunque alguna vez escuché decir, aunque generalmente cuando hablan con enfado, "Esta bien... ¡Vamos a hacerlo como vos querás!" 

PD: Hay un restaurante en Colombia que se llama "Lo que vos querás"


----------



## mejillon

Buenísimo muchas gracias. Un saludo


----------



## Allan7729

En Honduras diríamos como vos querás , vos quieras es más de novela Argentina, pero no sé si ahí se habla así.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Para el DRAE, existen "querés"y "queré", pero no "querás", ver conjugación del verbo "querer".


----------



## franzjekill

Es la segunda persona del plural con supresión de la i, queráis. Según creo, no es de uso en mi tierra.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mi impresión es que se usa (¿mucho?) en Argentina.


----------



## franzjekill

Perdón por decir inexactitudes. Me corrigen aquí en mi casa diciendo que en mi país pertenece a un registro socioeconómico bajo en la capital, Montevideo. O sea que debe estar bastante extendido allí...


----------



## kabriel

lo que pasa es que el dialecto deforma la expresión de donde yo vengo queras, quieras y queráis pueden ser usadas en la misma expresión aquí hablan en versos o cantado como lo quieras ver depende de la cultura del lugar


----------



## mixtape

Hola, foreros.

En Colombia, por lo menos en la región que llamamos "paisa", efectivamente se usa esa forma para el presente de subjuntivo ("lo que vos *querás*").

Según el DPD, en los países del Río de la Plata "se prefieren las formas verbales de tuteo en el pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo (_comiste,_ mejor que _comistes_) y en el *presente de subjuntivo* (_hagas,_ mejor que _hagás_)".


----------



## Allan7729

Supongo que sería algo parecido con , puedas, podás, podáis. Creo que aunque voseamos en nuestros países en cada uno estas formas y algunas más las usamos distinto.


----------



## bleuboia

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijo Mixtape. En América Central y en Colombia existe el voseo en el subjuntivo de presente y el imperativo en negativo. En Argentina, se conjuga como tú en estos dos casos. La RAE no implementaron las conjugaciones de Colombia y toda America Central por algún motivo pero lo ponen en el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas. Y da igual la clase economica. Es el éstandar, al menos en Colombia.

Argentina:
No quiero que vos vengas.
No me mientas. (como con tú)
pero
¡¡¡No me hablés!!!

Colombia, Nicaragua, Honduras, Honduras, El Salvador, Costa Rica:
No quiero que vos vengás.
No me mintás.

Es identico a la conjugacion de vosotras menos la " i ".
No quiero que vosotras vengáis.
No me mintáis.


----------



## Mister Draken

bleuboia said:


> Argentina:
> No quiero que vos vengas.
> No me mientas. (como con tú)
> pero
> ¡¡¡No me hablés!!!



Es un poco más complicado. En Argentina, y depende de la edad y la clase social, también algunas personas decimos ¡no me hables! (sin tilde).


----------



## bleuboia

Mister Draken said:


> Es un poco más complicado. En Argentina, y depende de la edad y la clase social, también algunas personas decimos ¡no me hables! (sin tilde).


Deberia haberme explicado mejor. En Argentina, normalmente se usa la forma del tuteo en el imperativo negativo, pero creo que independientemente de la clase social, cuando uno está muy enojado o si quiere agregar un matiz de prohibición, se usa la forma con tilde.

Por ejemplo:
No me toques. Te dije que no me toques. ¡No me toqués loco!


----------



## Mister Draken

bleuboia said:


> Deberia haberme explicado mejor. En Argentina, normalmente se usa la forma del tuteo en el imperativo negativo, pero creo que independientemente de la clase social, cuando uno está muy enojado o si quiere agregar un matiz de prohibición, se usa la forma con tilde.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> No me toques. Te dije que no me toques. ¡No me toqués loco!



Sí, estoy de acuerdo que, curiosamente, ante el enojo o prohibición suele pasarse a la forma con tilde.


----------



## lagartija68

No es con tilde o sin tilde.

Una es la forma del tuteo. Y otra la proveniente del voseo, que así como en indicativo las formas de vos se forman a partir de vosotros con supresión de la i, también pasa en subjuntivo.

tú quieres, vosotros queréis, vos querés.
tú quieras, vosotros queráis, vos querás (o quieras, tomando la forma correspondiente a tú).


----------



## Mister Draken

lagartija68 said:


> No es con tilde o sin tilde.
> 
> Una es la forma del tuteo. Y otra la proveniente del voseo, que así como en indicativo las formas de vos se forman a partir de vosotros con supresión de la i, también pasa en subjuntivo.
> 
> tú quieres, vosotros queréis, vos querés.
> tú quieras, vosotros queráis, vos querás (o quieras, tomando la forma correspondiente a tú).



Sí, sí lo es. Es la manera de resumir lo que has dicho. Y estaba dando por sentado la comprensión de todo lo que has explicado respecto del voseo y el tuteo, no me estaba deteniendo en una cuestión meramente formal.


----------



## bleuboia

Creo que la confusión de denominación a la formas de conjugar es porque existe tres formas en el subjuntivo dependiendo de la región:

Conjugación voseo: No mintás/mintái
Conjugación tuteo: No mientas
Conjugación tuteo con tilde: No mientás

La última forma existe en algunos lugares y solo agregan un tilde/acento mientras que en las regiones que usan el subjuntivo del voseo no solo agregan el tilde a la versión del tuteo, si no también conjugan en el voseo pleno como en Colombia, Córdoba, Nicaragua, etc.

No sé si me confundo pero es lo que tenía entendido.


----------



## juanjorel

bleuboia said:


> Creo que la confusión de denominación a la formas de conjugar es porque existe tres formas en el subjuntivo dependiendo de la región:
> 
> Conjugación voseo: No mintás/mintái
> Conjugación tuteo: No mientas
> Conjugación tuteo con tilde: No mientás
> 
> La última forma existe en algunos lugares y solo agregan un tilde/acento mientras que en las regiones que usan el subjuntivo del voseo no solo agregan el tilde a la versión del tuteo, si no también conjugan en el voseo pleno como en Colombia, Córdoba, Nicaragua, etc.
> 
> No sé si me confundo pero es lo que tenía entendido.


No, *no* *mientás, *es definitivamente un error, no existe esa forma.

Para este conjunto de palabras (y quizás alguna más) sería:

Voseo ("Norte"): No mintás / querás / podás
Voseo ("sur"): No mientas / quieras / puedas
Tuteo: No mientas / quieras / puedas

Entonces, para este conjunto de palabras el voseo del "sur" (por así llamarlo), mantuvo la conjugación del "tú".

Y aclaro que me estoy enterando de esto ahora, por un video en el que una chica dijo "como vos querás" (¿?). Realmente no sabía que esa forma fuera utilizada en ninguna parte.


----------



## Mister Draken

juanjorel said:


> No, *no* *mientás, *es definitivamente un error, no existe esa forma.
> 
> Para este conjunto de palabras (y quizás alguna más) sería:
> 
> Voseo ("Norte"): No mintás / querás / podás
> Voseo ("sur"): No mientas / quieras / puedas
> Tuteo: No mientas / quieras / puedas
> 
> Entonces, para este conjunto de palabras el voseo del "sur" (por así llamarlo), mantuvo la conjugación del "tú".
> 
> Y aclaro que me estoy enterando de esto ahora, por un video en el que una chica dijo "como vos querás" (¿?). Realmente no sabía que esa forma fuera utilizada en ninguna parte.



Bueno, a ver. En tus afirmaciones hay dos problemas.

1) La forma "mientás" sí existe. Puede escucharse en muchísimas zonas rurales de Argentina (y me imagino que en otras regiones de otros países). De modo que es muy arriesgado ser tan categórico. Además de contradictorio porque por un lado "no existe esa forma" y por el otro "me estoy enterando de esto ahora [...] realmente no sabía que esa forma fuera utilizada en ninguna parte", que es una forma de admitir que sí existe.

2) Aseverar que es un "error". Entonces, siguiendo ese razonamiento, casi todo en todas las variedades regionales es un error, porque se aparta de una norma. Y lo cierto es que en lingüística no se habla de error en esos términos. La postura híper prescriptivista solo tapa el sol con un dedo. La lengua es dinámica y la van haciendo los hablantes, no solo unos empelucados en una academia. ¡Para algunos hasta el voseo es un "error"!

Edito para aportar un trabajo al respecto: Boletín de la Academia Argentina de Letras. Tomo LXVIII, núm. 267-268, enero-junio 2003


----------



## lagartija68

Mister Draken said:


> La forma "mientás" sí existe.


 ¿En serio? Jamás la escuché. ¡De lo que uno se viene a enterar! El artículo que compartes la llama "forma atípica".


----------



## Mister Draken

lagartija68 said:


> ¿En serio? Jamás la escuché. ¡De lo que uno se viene a enterar! El artículo que compartes la llama "forma atípica".



¿Has estado en Tucumán y en Salta?


----------



## juanjorel

Mister Draken said:


> Bueno, a ver. En tus afirmaciones hay dos problemas.
> 
> 1) La forma "mientás" sí existe. Puede escucharse en muchísimas zonas rurales de Argentina (y me imagino que en otras regiones de otros países). De modo que es muy arriesgado ser tan categórico. Además de contradictorio porque por un lado "no existe esa forma" y por el otro "me estoy enterando de esto ahora [...] realmente no sabía que esa forma fuera utilizada en ninguna parte", que es una forma de admitir que sí existe.
> 
> 2) Aseverar que es un "error". Entonces, siguiendo ese razonamiento, casi todo en todas las variedades regionales es un error, porque se aparta de una norma. Y lo cierto es que en lingüística no se habla de error en esos términos. La postura híper prescriptivista solo tapa el sol con un dedo. La lengua es dinámica y la van haciendo los hablantes, no solo unos empelucados en una academia. ¡Para algunos hasta el voseo es un "error"!
> 
> Edito para aportar un trabajo al respecto: Boletín de la Academia Argentina de Letras. Tomo LXVIII, núm. 267-268, enero-junio 2003


No, no me contradigo, porque yo llegué a este foro porque tuve una duda con respecto a "querás", pero no tuve ninguna duda con respecto a "mientás". Primero, que el usuario que la escribió es de habla inglesa, así que asumo que es un error. Ahora, vos me decís que hay algunas zonas de algunas provincias que usan "mientás", puede ser, quizás alguna vez la haya escuchado, pero siempre asumí que era un error, un barbarismo, propio de gente iginorante. Minimamente, para no confundir a un hablante de habla extranjera, lo primero que voy a decir es que "mientás", "quierás", "puedás", es un error, que están mal dichas/escritas. Para mí, a priori, es en todo caso un mal uso de la lengua, un barbarismo, pero ahora si vos me decís que está muy extendido en algunas zonas, bueno, ahí puede cambiar la cosa, porque por más que sea un "error" (o ponele el nombre que quieras), si está muy extendido se puede llegar a aceptar.
Pienso ahora que quizás llegaron a la forma "mientás" a partir de modificar la acentuación de "mientas", porque lo primero que a uno se le viene a la cabeza es que es una forma erronea de decir "mintás" (que ya de por sí me suena mal), de ahí que se asume que es un error, pasar de "mintás" a "mientás", pero como digo, quizás sea sólo una modificación de la acentuación de "mientas" a "mientás". Es raro, pero bueno, supongo que hay muchas cosas raras en la lengua.


----------



## Mister Draken

juanjorel said:


> para no confundir a un hablante de habla extranjera, lo primero que voy a decir es que "mientás", "quierás", "puedás", es un error, que están mal dichas/escritas. Para mí, a priori, es en todo caso un mal uso de la lengua, un barbarismo,



Habría que preguntarle al hablante extranjero (@bleuboia ) si considera que es un "error", un "barbarismo". Porque todo eso proviene de un punto de vista prescriptivista. A mí me parece que él ha investigado bastante el tema: ya ves, habla de Colombia, Nicaragua, Córdoba, etc.


juanjorel said:


> pero ahora si vos me decís que está muy extendido en algunas zonas,



¿Dónde escribí que está muy extendido? Te ruego que no me tergiverses. No puedo tener una conversación civilizada con tergiversaciones de por medio. Gracias


----------



## juanjorel

Mister Draken said:


> Habría que preguntarle al hablante extranjero (@bleuboia ) si considera que es un "error", un "barbarismo". Porque todo eso proviene de un punto de vista prescriptivista. A mí me parece que él ha investigado bastante el tema: ya ves, habla de Colombia, Nicaragua, Córdoba, etc.
> 
> 
> ¿Dónde escribí que está muy extendido? Te ruego que no me tergiverses. No puedo tener una conversación civilizada con tergiversaciones de por medio. Gracias


O sea que ni siquiera está extendido.

Bueno, la cosa entonces es la siguiente, para cualquier hablante de habla extranjera que esté leyendo esto: la forma “mientás” no existe, es un error de pronunciación de algunos pocos pajueranos.

Por favor no sumemos confusión, se escribe “mientas”, o en su defecto, como mucho, “mintás”.

Saludos.


----------



## Mister Draken

Me remito al trabajo presentado en la Academia Argentina de Letras (y publicado por el Instituto Cervantes en su página web) de Susana Martorell de Laconi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre Allí no se habla de "error de pronunciación" y mucho menos trata a los hablantes de forma despectiva llamándolos "pajueranos". Se tratan más bien de "fenómenos lingüísiticos de retención o arcaicos caracterizadores del habla salteña". La lingüística es una ciencia, no una opinión veloz ni un juicio apresurado.

Antonio Planells también recoge la forma en un trabajo de la Academia Norteamericana de la Lengua: https://www.anle.us/site/assets/files/1395/banle_nums_6_y_7_1985_1986.pdf


----------



## Peterdg

En la NGLE (versión completa), apartado 4.7i, hay un cuadro que enumera los variantes del voseo flexivo por país.


----------



## lagartija68

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Has estado en Tucumán y en Salta?


No sé que tiene que ver dónde estuve yo. No impugno la existencia de esas formas. Sólo que me sorprendí de que existieran esas formas atípicas. No  he entrado en contacto con todas las variantes de español ni mucho menos las he estudiado. (Las llamo atípicas siguiendo la información que gentilmente has compartido)


----------



## Mister Draken

lagartija68 said:


> No sé que tiene que ver dónde estuve yo. No impugno la existencia de esas formas. Sólo que me sorprendí de que existieran esas formas atípicas. No  he entrado en contacto con todas las variantes de español ni mucho menos las he estudiado. (Las llamo atípicas siguiendo la información que gentilmente has compartido)



La pregunta es muy pertinente. Si no has tenido contacto directo y prolongdo con el área lingüísitica en que se emplea esta variante flexiva del voseo y donde justamente se concentran sus hablantes es natural y lógico que te sorprendieras de su existencia. Mi pregunta no conllevaba la valoración de que estuvieses impugnando nada. Es un salto hermeneútico demasiado largo pasar desde la pregunta del contacto en determinada área geográfica hacia una infundada inferencia de velada impugnación.

Y desde luego que casi nadie, salvo quienes sí se dedican al estudio de las variantes del castellano (entre quienes no me cuento, valga la aclaración) ha entrado en contacto con todas ellas. Y yo también las llamo atípicas; pero que sean atípicas no es óbice para que no se estudien y para que se las menosprecie (y a sus hablantes) como rápidamente ha hecho otro forista. Porque además de ser atípica, es bastante corriente en el noroeste argentino. Saludos


----------



## lagartija68

Mister Draken said:


> La pregunta es muy pertinente. Si no has tenido contacto directo y prolongdo con el área lingüísitica en que se emplea esta variante flexiva del voseo y donde justamente se concentran sus hablantes es natural y lógico que te sorprendieras de su existencia. Mi pregunta no conllevaba la valoración de que estuvieses impugnando nada. Es un salto hermeneútico demasiado largo pasar desde la pregunta del contacto en determinada área geográfica hacia una infundada inferencia de velada impugnación.
> 
> Y desde luego que casi nadie, salvo quienes sí se dedican al estudio de las variantes del castellano (entre quienes no me cuento, valga la aclaración) ha entrado en contacto con todas ellas. Y yo también las llamo atípicas; pero que sean atípicas no es óbice para que no se estudien y para que se las menosprecie (y a sus hablantes) como rápidamente ha hecho otro forista. Porque además de ser atípica, es bastante corriente en el noroeste argentino. Saludos


----------



## bleuboia

Mister Draken said:


> Habría que preguntarle al hablante extranjero (@bleuboia ) si considera que es un "error", un "barbarismo". Porque todo eso proviene de un punto de vista prescriptivista. A mí me parece que él ha investigado bastante el tema: ya ves, habla de Colombia, Nicaragua, Córdoba, etc.



En el campo de lingüísticas, hay un concepto que se llama “ruled governed” que significa (más o menos) que la forma natural de un idioma sigue reglas sistemáticas que siempre obedece y que no es espontaneo porque si fuese espontaneo, sería un error de la forma natural. La forma escrita siempre vino después y siempre favorece un dialecto o una manera de hablar. Siempre hay un estigma humano que critica a la gente que no sigue la norma central del idioma en cada país del mundo.

El vos se conjugaba originalmente con diptongo pero con el tiempo fue evolucionando. Se usaba tanto el tú como el vos y por eso en Buenos Aires se usa la conjugación de tú en muchos tiempos verbales pero vos como pronombre. En otros países solo existe la forma mintás. Está claro que en las regiones donde usen mientás fue una mezcla de la conjugación del tú con el acento original del vos que va al final. Si se usa mientás de una manera ruled governed, o sea sistemática, no sería un error en términos lingüísticos. Depende del contexto también. Si un extranjero está hablando el castellano de España y dice erés en vez de eres, sería un error. Si un uruguayo dice tú sos, no sería un error. Si un bonaerense dice tú sos en Montevideo porque quiere usar su norma, no sería un error, pero si lo escribe en un examen sí que sería un error porque el examen está usando normas “artificiales” de una institución que no toma en cuenta variedad lingüística si no una sola norma. Alguien del norte que dice mientás lo diría por cuestiones históricos del idioma castellano. En teoria, se podría decir que la unica conjugación correcta del vos es con diptongo (vos sois, que vos mintáis) pero fue una especie de error hacerlo con un vocal (vos sos, vos mintás) que terminó siendo la forma oficial del voseo de muchos país y ahora tiene prestigio oficial.


----------

